

Beware The Rise Of The 'Brogrammer' - rhufnagel
http://sfist.com/2012/04/27/beware_the_rise_of_the_brogrammer.php

======
nagnatron
I'm sure programmers drinking protein shakes is the reason there's not a lot
of women in technology.

------
homosaur
Beware of articles about articles, you mean.

------
mindcruzer
I'm finding it hard to imagine why interest in personal fitness is a
deplorable quality for a programmer to have.

~~~
mindcrime
_I'm finding it hard to imagine why interest in personal fitness is a
deplorable quality for a programmer to have._

It's not, that's the sad thing. If anything, it's an amazingly _good_
development if we can get away from the stereotype of "programmer as fat,
obese, overweight guy who does nothing but sit in front of the computer and
eat cheetos."

Seriously though, all this "brogrammer" stuff is a load of crap. I mean,
looking at myself; I like to lift weights, mountain bike, drink protein
shakes, go out and drink beer, pick up women, party and all that stuff... and
I'm so far from being a "bro" that it's not even funny. C'mon, when your
favorite television programme is _Doctor Who_ and you play Dungeons & Dragons
as a hobby and spent more time at the local hackerspace than you do at the
club scene, you're really not much of a frat boy.

That's not to say there aren't a few people out there who really do fit this
"brogrammer" mold, but just because you actually _do_ do things _other_ than
play D&D and read Physics Today in your spare time, doesn't mean you're some
weird frat-boy / programmer hybrid creature.

------
darkstar999
I wish the HN gods would give me a downvote button for these brogrammer
articles. The discussion about them outweighs the existence of them. Perhaps
there are fewer women in the workforce because of these stupid articles.

------
epo
The media like stereotypes. This is one of the newest, it'll be gone soon to
be replaced by something equally banal.

------
ehdv
What exactly is a "biz dev guy" as perjoratively used in this article?

------
anamax
The ads on that page are a nice touch....

